# New roth plant!



## lanthier (Jan 29, 2021)

So, while waiting for MY roth to develop and bloom, I decided to seek and purchase an in-bloom roth. Not so easy, or inexpensive, but I reached out and got great response. I ended up with a new child, an 8 year old roth grown from Japanese stock from flask. Here it is, all 36" (leafspan) or so. I will post more images when it blooms. In the last image, you can see how MY current roth is clearly a dwarf variety in contrast to my new one !


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2021)

that's exciting. what are the parents?


----------



## lanthier (Jan 29, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> that's exciting. what are the parents?


Very excited to meet these blooms. This is a sibbing of Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS, GM/JOGA


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2021)

good cross


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thaaaaaaaaat wasn't cheap lol.


----------



## musa (Jan 29, 2021)

tension rises...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2021)

Where’s the dryer?


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 29, 2021)

Sam does have nice plants.... look forward to seeing it open up!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice plant!
That’s a biggin!


----------



## lanthier (Jan 29, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where’s the dryer?



In front of the ancient washer. It is far newer...


----------



## emydura (Jan 29, 2021)

That has the potential to be great. I am looking forward to seeing this in flower.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 29, 2021)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## KateL (Jan 29, 2021)

Old washers are the best! Of course, a new budding Roth is even better!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 29, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Keep us posted!!!


Hear, hear! Whence did you get it?


----------



## lanthier (Jan 29, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Hear, hear! Whence did you get it?



Hmm, whence? It arrived yesterday !


----------



## Guldal (Jan 29, 2021)

Whence = from where! Not when


----------



## masaccio (Jan 29, 2021)

Golly Pete! I'm very excited for you!


----------



## lanthier (Jan 29, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Whence = from where! Not when



Ah ah ahhhhh. That would be from Orchid Inn here in the US.


----------



## musa (Jan 30, 2021)

Unfortunately Dresdner International Orchid Show is cancelled this year... I feel miserable browsing through Orchid Inn's shop...


----------



## Guldal (Jan 30, 2021)

musa said:


> Unfortunately Dresdner International Orchid Show is cancelled this year... I feel miserable browsing through Orchid Inn's shop...


Yes, as it was last year, too!  

I've stopped looking at Sam's fine new webshop...it's simply too depressing!


----------



## Sherry H (Jan 31, 2021)

My favorite grower Sam at orchid inn. Limit myself to two fine ones a year!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 31, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Whence = from where! Not when


You just won my grammarian heart forever!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 31, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> You just won my grammarian heart forever!


Much obliged!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2021)

Sweet roth! I just got a 'Giant Wings' cross from Sam. An 8 leafed single fan monster. Sam always sends out the best he has got in stock.


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2021)

I am really looking forward to seeing this roth open! I have a couple of the same cross, but mine haven't flowered yet.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2021)

can't wait!!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 18, 2021)

Still a work in progress, but the first to open is now 8 inches wide, petals pointing down and back, or would easily be much wider. I am not roth expert but I certainly am enjoying this monster paph!


----------



## musa (Feb 19, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Still a work in progress, but the first to open is now 8 inches wide, petals pointing down and back, or would easily be much wider. I am not roth expert but I certainly am enjoying this monster paph!


Very wide dorsal. Looks about 4 inches?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 19, 2021)

What a dorsal!
Excellent!


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow, huge spike and imposing bloom!

What is the width of the dorsal in centimeters?

Nice color. I like the downswept petals, but my only critique is how narrow they are. However, if this is its first bloom the petal segments will likely get a little wider next time. Overall it is a keeper. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2021)

nice fat dorsal.


----------



## lanthier (Feb 19, 2021)

Dorsal is about 2.5in high and wide (6cm)....


----------



## emydura (Feb 20, 2021)

Great dorsal. Wonderful colour and size. Six cm is big.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks like possibly 4 flowers, keep us posted!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 20, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Looks like possibly 4 flowers, keep us posted!



3 for sure... One very small one would make 4...


----------



## lanthier (Mar 2, 2021)

3 open one more small bud. Not sure it will open though.


----------



## lanthier (Mar 13, 2021)

Some updates...


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2021)

Huge flowers!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 14, 2021)

The pouch is really red and really nice. It will get better next time as it is probably stressed in your new conditions and it will need time to adapt and flower better next time.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 14, 2021)

Do you grow this plant in a window setting or under lights? Thanks.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Lots of potential on this one. The red colors and the big dorsal are pluses. The petals may elevate next time around after adjusting to your growing conditions.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 14, 2021)

Agree with everything that’s been said, wonderful color and a great dorsal!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Lots of potential on this one. The red colors and the big dorsal are pluses. The petals may elevate next time around after adjusting to your growing conditions.



I second this statement completely. Good colouration and huge dorsal.


----------



## lanthier (Mar 18, 2021)

It arrived in bud so has been pretty much on display. Once complete its grow space is likely under light.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 18, 2021)

I would like to add that the plant looks like a vigorous grower and it still managed to flower after it got a new home. Can't wait to see the next flowering!


----------

